# Crank Bros 19 vs 17?



## cave12man (May 28, 2012)

Wanted to grab a multi tool off Pricepoint and saw they have the Crank Bros 17 for $24. Was going to get the 19 from Nashbar but they are sold out.

The difference between the 19 and 17 is a screwdriver and t10 torx, but I'm brain farting trying to remember where on the bike I'd need a t10 torx driver.

I should be cool going with the 17 right?


----------



## broz (Feb 3, 2007)

brake discs are often attached with t10. avid bb7 drive side alignment adjuster requires t10, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

For me, multi tools are almost exclusively used for trail side repairs. I just get grumpy if I have to use them for home repairs.

For that reason, 17 should be more than fine.


----------



## cave12man (May 28, 2012)

I'm the same way. This would be to go in my camelback for the occansional repair.

Thanks for the input, I'll be going with the 17.


----------



## vincavinz (May 12, 2012)

I've got a 17...I've never wished for an extra two tools


----------



## p0g0 (Apr 13, 2012)

I've got a 19, and I just had to contact Crankbros for an RMA for it. I keep it in its case in my Camelback, and there's some pretty awful surface rust on it. As far as functionality, it's amazing, but the rust is a bummer.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

broz said:


> brake discs are often attached with t10. avid bb7 drive side alignment adjuster requires t10, if I am not mistaken.


Your thinking of a T25, which is the 5mm of torx fasteners.


----------



## rwright (Nov 4, 2006)

The bleeder ports of some hydraulic brakes are T10. Specifically, I have seen these on Formula ORO and 2012 Shimano XT brakes.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

cb 19 tool at amazon $24 
Amazon.com: Crank Brothers Multi Bicycle Tool (19-Function): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

cb 19 has additional:
philips and t10 torx.

++ multi17 :: crankbrothers.com ++
++ multi19 :: crankbrothers.com ++


----------

